# Bar Keepers Friend Review - Dirty Exhaust Tips



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all

I've never done a proper review but after using the above product I thought I'd do one as I was impressed immediately using the product for the 1st time.

My exhaust tips get extremely filthy as my car is a diesel. Now unfortunately I had neglected them for a few months and every time I saw them I dreaded the elbow grease required to get them clean.

Yesterday I was browsing the web for other ways of cleaning them and stuff like oven cleaner, WD40 etc came up as did Bar Keepers Friend. 
I managed to find product in Wickes (available online and other usual outlets) so popped in to buy some after work.

I remembered reading somewhere that if the exhaust is warm (not HOT) then it aids cleaning the tips so as soon as I got home i got a brillo pad and applied the product onto the pad, to my amazement the soot just came off - I'd only just applied the stuff on but it was cleaning these extremely filthy tips with ease. 
I stopped in my tracks and thought I must take pics and do a review for fellow DW forummers who have always put a review up for others - now was my chance to do this!

anyway here's some pics:

BEFORE


PRODUCT APPLIED


AFTER WIPING THE PRODUCT OFF WITH A CLOTH





This is the result of 2 mins work and no elbow grease required!

CHAMPION PRODUCT


The job was then completed with some polish and tips came up trumps - for some silly reason I didnt take a pic of the finished job!

I hope this helps someone someday!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

the stuff is great i use everywhere but i use the powder version, great on chrome kitchen sinks


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Works great on glass aswell,cleans cooker glass easier than most stuff I've tried.I used it on the wife's windscreen to remove some sort of oil that was on it after glass cleaner didn't work.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Great sttuff.

Also available in John Lewis as a powder or a paste. About £2.

Andy.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I find the powder even better than the cream. Especially for glass.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Also available in sainsburys and waitrose


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

That looks absolutely brilliant there lad!
Amazed at how well that has cleaned it and at how cheaply it can be done!

Thanks for the review :thumb:


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Used this myself on my previous and current car. Both bought second hand and caked with carbon as the previous owners hadn't ever cleaned the exhausts by the looks of them.

Used the powder version with 0000 grade wire wool and soon got rid of the caked on soot. A quick refinement with Megs 205 brought them up shiny again .

I use FK1000p for protection and it's now easy to keep them clean and shiny with each wash.

Sorry, I don't have any pictures.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Oxalic acid based cleaner I think


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

just ordered some, thanks for the heads up! 

anyone else come on here every day and constantly buying new products lol


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

euge07 said:


> just ordered some, thanks for the heads up!
> 
> anyone else come on here every day and constantly buying new products lol


Yes and it's even worse if it's raining and I can't clean my car :wall:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

What's the best method for using the power stuff?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Either make it in to a paste with water or put on to a damp cloth. You can add lots of water and it still cleans very well.😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

